
The Block Tee by Plotinus - omarchowdhury
https://plotinus.net/
======
Glosster
This reminds me of Supreme's Box Logo Tees. Those sell for irrationally
exorbitant amounts. What I found also irrational was Carlyle Group putting
$500M into the company.

------
Cartonju
I'm curious to see how this tee shirt is received among Bitcoin maximalists.
On one hand, it's Bitcoin positive, on the other hand, it uses Ethereum
technology.

